# Fan or A/C



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use a small spare bedroom as my curing room. I already have a dehumidifier in there. I need to add either or fan or and a/c unit. If you had your choice, which would you prefer? Trying to cure faster.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Why do you think you need either? I used a dehumidifier in a small room for curing.....it would get very warm there in the summer but not so warm I felt I needed to cool it down.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Why do you think you need either?


LOL. I don't know. Seems like I should. The room does get very hot, especially in summer.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use a dehumidifier in the winter, no way could you run one in the summer here...and an AC in the spring and summer and fall  It's about wicking moisture out faster. A fan would do nothing here about the humidity that makes soap cure way to slow. Fan's are about blowing a breeze across your sweaty skin to make you feel cooler, to to blow cooler air from outside, inside. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So would an A/C help?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, A/C helps a lot. That's all I use when the humidity is high.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

They are very economical now for the single room window type. I have a small 1200 sq ft house and use one in the kitchen that is around 3 yrs old. My electric bill only went up $20 or less. I have central air with a 3 ton unit and to use 1 week in the heat of summer is over a $100 increase in my electric bill! I have not used my central air in three years, but this window unit works great to keep humidity down and cool the house to 70 in the kitchen and a bit warmer in the other rooms. We also have 3 ceiling fans going to move that cooler air around.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's all we use also Jennifer, instead of putting them in windows though we picture frame them in walls so you can still use your windows. So much cheaper and since I am so allergic to mold, so much healthier than duct work you really can't clean. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, it never dawned on me about the window units being healthier for you. But, it sure makes a lot of sense!

Vicki in NC whose lightbulb just went on!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have asthma, really really bad asthma  So I live in a house we built for it. Tile floors, my bedroom is a safe room, no curtains, everything in there can be stripped and washed once a week. Nobody comes in my house with shoes (think of everything your husband and children have walked through, and stepped on today and then he walks through your house?), nobody comes in my bedroom with dirty clothes. Nobody sprays anything in my house, perfume, hair products, when the kids were little we had a mirror and a shelf outside the front door for them to primp at before they left. My windowsills are formica so they wipe easily and don't get moldy when windows sweat, along with double paned glass. I do not keep my vacuum in the house, never use anything with Teflon, and we grill outside as much as we can so we don't use propane in the house. Bamboo blinds that can be taken down and hosed off and dried in the sun. Wood stove that husband made so it is airtight with an air intake under the house so it never smokes. The leading cause of bronchitis is gas furnaces/propane fumes. It's tough to have friends who smoke, even if they don't smoke here (never in the house) they smell like smoke. And window units, it's seen as poor mens AC out here, I see it as healthy, nothing healthy about duct work and chases filled with mold and skin  blowing air into your house  Nothing healthy at all about carpet, now that is disgusting !! LOL.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

My husband is an HVAC engineer. He says window units are actually very economical. They were all we had growing up - one upstairs and one down. They even had a thermostat setting so you didn't have to monkey with it all the time. 

Tile makes me crazy. I'm not a fan of cleaning hard floors and apparently no body else in this family is either, so for us they end up being alot dirtier than carpet. We vacuum pretty much daily. We don't even bother to put it away or unplug it :lol. 4 cats, 5 humans, tons of books, it's a good thing we don't have allergies or asthma...


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd prefer no carpet. It drives me nuts! I'd rather have cement than carpet. Alas, the farmhouse we moved to 5 years ago has carpet in 3 rooms. Living room, DINING ROOM (gah!), and a downstairs bedroom. I've peeled it up to look underneath and it's plywood with wide cracks between the sheets. I actually would of torn out the carpet if there would not of been such big gaps between the plywood. Money needs to go elsewhere so I just have to put up with it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Angie, no matter how much vacuuming you do, carpet is MUCH dirtier than hard floors, especially tile. When you finally have to replace your carpet, you will see all the years of crud collected underneath it. It is disgusting.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

When we installed our floors carpet wasn't even considered- no thank you! We have a few area rugs- easy enough to clean underneath and easy enough to replace when needed.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oh I know Cindy, but carpet doesn't look or feel dirty. It is disgusting to walk barefoot on tile with dirt on it. I guess it's like putting your goats on straw versus bare dirt. We prefer bedding :lol. After having lived in a tile house and another with hard wood, I won't even consider a house without wall to wall carpet. Plus any time you drop something on tile, it shatters into a million pieces. And my legs and hips ached so bad from being on a concrete slab with tile. Area rugs are expensive and shift it you don't shell out for the pad that goes under them. I absolutely hate tile. It's nice in other people's houses, but not for me.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you saying that in a humid climate you dont need to run a dehumidifier? I just assumed it would take out the water in the soap and in the air? I also use a spare bedroom for curing. Ive got a de-humidifier running at 40%, exhausiting out. The central AC os off in that room. Should I turn the dehumidifer off for faster curing? Dorit


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

No, I wouldn't turn of the dehumidifier. If it's humid you need something to pull the water out of the air. I think it has been pointed out though that A/C can do that too. So you can run one of the other but I wouldn't go without anything unless the humidity is really low. I end up running the A/C a lot earlier than I normally would because of outside temps but when my soaps are a sweaty mess I have to get that water pulled out of the air.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Called my husband the HVAC engineer for you. He said the dehumidifier is more energy efficient than running the AC to the room if the goal is just to remove humidity. Of course if it is the type you have to empty, you may be busy emptying it during high humidity.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

swgoats said:


> Called my husband the HVAC engineer for you. He said the dehumidifier is more energy efficient than running the AC to the room if the goal is just to remove humidity. Of course if it is the type you have to empty, you may be busy emptying it during high humidity.


Good to know! Sometimes it's nice to know that you can get by with what you have though (whatever that may be).


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Angie.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Good to know, thanks. Dorit


----------

